# Fox poo



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

We wondered if you could help us please as we are all surely but certainly starting to pass out. 

I took Monty out for a walk today with with some of his chums and they all disappeared into the bushes and he came out completely covered in fox poo. Completely covered, head to paw. I came home and bathed him with tea tree oil shampoo but he still reeks. Little stinker. 

Any tips on how to get rid of the smell. He's such a cuddly little monster but he absolutely stinks. The kids are refusing to go anywhere near him .. any help please. x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tomato ketchup! Seriously. It's messy but works. Pile it on, rub it in, wash it off!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It's disgusting isn't it? It's Bonnie's favourite perfume eau de fox! Sorry, but bathing is all I know and also Pet Heads blueberry muffin dry shampoo is quite good.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Smother in ketchup in the bath and let is soak a while before then shampooing multiple times. Petsathome sell a shampoo especially for fox poo but my local branch doesn't stock it which is really annoying! 

http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wc...y&productCode=33257&catalogId=10601&langId=-1


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Clare wish I'd got Obi for secret Santa.... Mine sells it lol x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Agree with the ketchup !


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh dear,you too have a fox poo loving poo  Welcome to my world. :O

I wash it all out then wash again with Pet Head Shampoo, its quite perfumed. If that fails, Channel perfume - well it makes me happy


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks very much for your help! I'll whizz out to Pets at Home & supermarket later but in the meantime get out the perfume. Can't believe he still smells so bad this morning. I'm working today so the dog sitter can have the pleasure in the meantime although he seems totally oblivious. I thought him eating it was bad .. or running across the fields with it dangling out of his mouth (blurgh) but this really is something else! 

Thanks for your help.
x


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

My dog had great fun playing in the smelliest ditch in the world. We bathed him twice and couldn't get rid of the smell. I went to the vet and bought a dog neutralising spray which you spray on when clean and it got rid of the smell completely.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Right... What does fox poo smell like??  

Would I know if I'd come across it??!! 

Molly's rolled In her fair share of *%#$ and I'm not sure if we've had Eau du fox poo yet 

xxx


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Well Mairi, actually I am guessing it's fox poo .. but it certainly smells foxy ;-) It looks like smaller dog poo but doesn't smell like dog poo .. it's more musky and just smells ... foxy! I'm not helping much am I?! Dog sitter recommended diet coke too which has worked ok.

Monty is partial to all sorts of poo. For eating, he particularly likes bright red berry poo which I am guessing (again) is some sort of deer poo. There are loads of Muntjacks round here and it always seems to be where their foot prints are. Fox poo is preferrable for rolling in and picking up and tormenting me with! Little stinker.

I don't think I'm going to win any prizes for my nature detecting!! ;-)


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha...Thank you for your descriptions ... I don't think we've come across it yet!!

Did you have success in eradicating the smell???  

The joys..... 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I always remember my dog Steffi many moons ago, rolling in fox poo! She was a nightmare at recall so had a long lead as she ran past me the lead caught round my ankles and she swept my legs from beneath me. Horrified at what she had done she bounded over to me to smother me in kisses and (you got it) fox poo....blurgh! We both walked home very smelly x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Rachael...Sorry .... Couldn't help but laugh at that. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Steffi sounds like she was a great girl... You must miss her so much :hug:

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It's one of my fondest memories! Hehehe!  I do miss her lots and lots! Jasper has help loads, he is so loving (when hes not biting) and it helps that he is so much easier to train and as a bonus his recall is fabulous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fox poo has it's own special smell...it's just awful and is very pungent. You only need the tiniest amount to make your dog, car, house stink. Trust me, you'll know if you ever come across it!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

We had our first experience of fox poo this weekend, and I came across this thread after a search. 
Dexter rubbed his face/head round in it, and OMG!  Gross doesn't cover it, its a smell I can't really describe, but I KNEW it wasn't just 'ordinary' poo! 
Scrubbed his face with shampoo but he STILL stank...thank goodness today was the first trip to the groomers.  Luckily both he and Alfie came back looking and smelling lovely; have some pics (not very good ones) on the camera, will post them shortly. 
Mairi, your post made me laugh, I remember being exactly the same, 'wondering' if we'd come across it, then as soon as Dexter did his _'fox-poo-face-pack'_ I KNEW we hadn't before, but now, we certainly HAVE!!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper rolled in some a while back and I smothered him in ketchup and it neutralised the smell! It stays in the bathroom now so I'm ready!! Only prob is when people go up to use my bathroom they come down asking why we have ketchup in there! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

It's one advantage of putting a coat on ( the dog, not you), at least it's only the face and ears that get pongy and the coat can be washed more easily than the dog.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

We haven't encountered fox poo yet, but just one question on Tomato Ketchup: Does it stain the dog if it has a pale coat? Lucy is chocolate but has a cream bib. I wouldn't want her to end up with a pink bib!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

I took Summer for our first walk and she came back smelling of poo not sure if that was a fox or another animal poo, but her whole head stinks even after bath and even after smothering her in tomato ketchup...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Caira said:


> I took Summer for our first walk and she came back smelling of poo not sure if that was a fox or another animal poo, but her whole head stinks even after bath and even after smothering her in tomato ketchup...


Summer obvious/lay in/joyed her first walk 
If you're suffering with spongy puppy you may have to opt for the clothes peg on nose look


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Summer obvious/lay in/joyed her first walk
> If you're suffering with spongy puppy you may have to opt for the clothes peg on nose look


 I had to give her another ketchup rub and rinse off and now the awful smell is almost gone, but she does smells bit ketchupy,but better that poo smell I guess


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

what a memorable first walk!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You can get special fox poo shampoo from animalolgy (I think is the makers name)
Available from PAH or amazon, special formula to neutralise stinky fox poo! 
Stinky summer haha I bet no one wanted summer cuddles whilst she was stinky x


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

yeah, I found the shampoo on Amazon, but it won't be delivered for days, so bath and ketchup it was.. check the look on Summer's face : "I DO NOT LIKE YOU RIGHT NOW, MUMMY!!!" :laugh:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha bless her, Ralph rolled in it last week - he was that bad he didn't make it to the bath, he was tied to the garden fence and hosed down with 3 shampoos!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww Summer!!! You may be pongy but you are super cute!! I now have any emergency fox poop kit in the car boot. Lots of wipes/ bottle of water and a blanket to wrap around him when getting him from the car to the bath! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

